# You know your old when the young uns don't know what a disc camera is/was.



## WhatInThe (Jun 25, 2016)

I was browsing new cameras one day in Target and a young man (polite and helpful) didn't know what a disc camera was(remember those with a slide viewer type disc for film). I was commenting how I could slip the camera in my pocket ready for pictures at a moments notice, now it's cell phones-topic of convenience came up.

To me, because of age the disc camera was one of many advancements in camera technology and convenience. Actually I think the disc camera was probably one of the last advancements in film camera technology. I didn't think it was that old a camera especially after using 35 mm, compact cameras , polaroids, pocket cameras 110 etc. You say film and many kids go huh?

Anyway looking for a cheapER wide angle digital camera to put pictures on ebay of stuff to sell. Ideas?


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 25, 2016)

People I know (including me) who take pics to post online use our phones because you can either upload directly from the phone to the website, or plug your phone cable into your computer and upload that way. I have not personally put pix on ebay but have done on FB and in e-mails.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 25, 2016)

You want to really mess with them? Tell the you need film for a Kodak 110 I probably still have mine tucked away somewhere...


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Anyway looking for a cheapER wide angle digital camera to put pictures on ebay of stuff to sell. Ideas?



I have a small Kodak digital camera that I use for posting ads on EBAY.  It works great, and with the Kodak Easyshare software, I can easily create a good series of pictures to post on EBAY.  I've had this for at least 5 or 6 years, and I don't think I paid much more than 75 or 80 dollars for it.  I just did a quick look on EBAY, and there are dozens of Kodak Easyshare cameras for sale there....many under $25.


----------

